# Plateau Herbicide



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Does anyone know a good source, for buying this herbicide? Its very expensive. The source we found, sells it in 1 gallon containers. Anyone interested in splitting a gallon? If so, we may have three interested. The usage rate is 2 -12 oz. an acre.


----------



## Fencereaux (Mar 15, 2004)

Worse, I understand that BASF has formally taken Plateau off the market. It used to sell for around $375 a gallon, and now commands over $500/gallon on the black market.

My source, a USFWS biologist, told me that BASF's decision had to do with patent politics.

I called one vendor (Townsend Chemical) who confirmed that they were no longer allowed to ship Plateau.

As to usage rates, I know two fellows who have studied the matter seriously in the field, and they believe there is no benefit to applying any more than four ounces per acre.

http://cpanel.wispme.com/pipermail/apwg_lists.plantconservation.org/2004-February/000101.html


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

did you check with lotts elevator. they seem to be the best price in the livingston co area.


----------



## bishs (Aug 30, 2000)

Well you can still buy Plateau. We contacted the company, and you can buy it in smaller quantities. Works out to about $38 an acre. We are going to use it on a plot of bluestem that is going in this spring, and a 2 year old plot.


----------



## Ken Martin (Sep 30, 2003)

Contact your local Pheasants Forever Chapter. Macomb uses it in conjunction with Round-up because it will keep killing stuff up to 2 weeks. Your habitat coordinator should know where to get it. We have our seed pick up in Armada next Satuday and I'll ask if you don't get anywhere.

Ken Martin


----------

